# Wood Firmware v1.07



## Another World (May 11, 2010)

*Wood Firmware v1.07*
Update



Yellow Wood Goblin's firmware has been updated to v1.07. This update includes a round of bug fixes and a solution for the 8MB save file limitation of the R4 hardware. Enjoy this GBATemp Exclusive release!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> core:
> • empty folders can be deleted.
> 
> interface:
> ...








 Download Wood R4 v1.07





 Download Wood R.P.G. v1.07



Official Bug Report Thread





 Discuss


----------



## basher11 (May 11, 2010)

woooooot!

YWG is godly


----------



## .Darky (May 11, 2010)

Yay, another update! Thank you, YWG!


----------



## opcode32 (May 11, 2010)

What does poor old Goblin Welder have to do with anything? He is hardly yellow nor lives in a wood. Goblin Piledriver would've been more suited.


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2010)

Wow, the R4 is getting releases to fix games before AKAIO now.


----------



## basher11 (May 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Wow, the R4 is getting releases to fix games before AKAIO now.



lol ironic isn't it?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 11, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## datroubler (May 11, 2010)

Thank you YWG!
I am glad that Dementium II is now working!
Respect for your work!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 11, 2010)

The GBATemp theme is funy


----------



## Gamer4life (May 11, 2010)

Another update from you Yellow Wood Goblin you my sir are still kicking ass


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 11, 2010)

It feels like I'm in the Mirror Universe or something, with the R4 getting such frequent updates.  I'm still glad I have a Cyclo instead, though.


----------



## Bloodangel (May 11, 2010)

i too have a cyclo and happy with it...
but my mate has a r4 and mom has acekard2i

this will make my mate sooo happy ..thank you


----------



## kineticUk (May 11, 2010)

Thank you so much yellow wood goblin.


----------



## Pliskron (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha my $4 R4 is one of the best cards on the market!


----------



## PollerkZ (May 11, 2010)

thanks for Wood firmware


----------



## superbo3 (May 11, 2010)

thanks alot youve brought life back into my R4


----------



## Ergo (May 11, 2010)

Good lord, you are the man, YWG!


----------



## Toader (May 11, 2010)

WOW faster than akaio!!! Thanks!!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Nice job, I hope the Wario Ware (E) fix gets implemented into AKAIO too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting to see you managed to fix the saving problem too.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 12, 2010)

My God.
If original R4s supported SDHC, I'd kick myself in the face for buying an AK2i. To be perfectly honest, I'm thinking of switching to my R4 again till I pick up a larger SD card.

(I updated my FAQ.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 12, 2010)

HOLY SHMOLLY!! THANK YOU! I'LL MAKE A TUTORIAL IN YOUTUBE WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
GREAT WORK!!

-------------
*If you guys have wood then the files u just need to overwrite are _ds _menu.dat, r4_sd.dldi*


----------



## gothicall (May 12, 2010)

Great job Yellow Goblin, I hope this release will fix Dementium II finally... Thank you so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










			
				gothicall said:
			
		

> Great job Yellow Goblin, I hope this release will fix Dementium II finally... Thank you so much



Huy man, you did it, Dementium II running perfectly... Oh master please teach us...


----------



## Twiffles (May 12, 2010)

This man deserves an award or something, seriously.


----------



## pilladoll (May 12, 2010)

Thank you for your hard work, Yellow wood Goblin!!!


----------



## iFish (May 12, 2010)

b-b-b-b-b-b-but today i just gave my best friend v1.06 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now she will think i am out dated!!


----------



## Exbaddude (May 12, 2010)

Thank YWG! You did it again! C:


----------



## Jakob95 (May 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> b-b-b-b-b-b-but today i just gave my best friend v1.06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 12, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes three of us.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 12, 2010)

The R4 gets more updates than any other card. Lol. 
YWG is a machine!


----------



## Porygon-X (May 12, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> My God.
> If original R4s supported SDHC, I'd kick myself in the face for buying an AK2i. To be perfectly honest, I'm thinking of switching to my R4 again till I pick up a larger SD card.
> 
> (I updated my FAQ.)



+1


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 12, 2010)

Wow, a little sad that I have a 2i all of a sudden. >.>


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 12, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Wow, a little sad that I have a 2i all of a sudden. >.>


rc3 is in beta.....patience


----------



## redact (May 12, 2010)

hahaha, scuber death stomp


----------



## gumgod (May 12, 2010)

An observation: I noticed you replaced all the trademarked/copyrighted symbols on the card except the Urza's Legacy symbol... 

My two cents: You might want to do something about that one too... you know since it's owned by Wizzard's of the Coast and all...

I think it's a great parody though.  Reminds me of unglued.  XD


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 12, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. That's the only downer with the R4. But seriously, many people don't need more than 20-25 titles at once.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 12, 2010)

I do for one reason.
I don't have to carry anything else with me.
It's like, 8GB Mirco SDHC and AK2i and boom, I can basically play everything and anything I want, without worry that I don't have "x" game because I added "y" game.


----------



## metroid4life14 (May 12, 2010)

quick question: in the readme, it says that only clean roms are supported. Does that mean trimmed roms or just no patched roms?


----------



## Karmatic (May 12, 2010)

so this firmware can boot all DS games? replace YSMenu?


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 12, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> I do for one reason.
> I don't have to carry anything else with me.
> It's like, 8GB Mirco SDHC and AK2i and boom, I can basically play everything and anything I want, without worry that I don't have "x" game because I added "y" game.



As do I most of the time. I'm an indecisive prick and I never know what I want to play until my system is actually on.


----------



## Rayder (May 12, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> quick question: in the readme, it says that only clean roms are supported. Does that mean trimmed roms or just no patched roms?



Just patched ones.  Trimming ROMs doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## .Chris (May 12, 2010)

the cheats for me is still not working. i downloaded the latest file in the cheats database, a .dat file of course, put in the cheats folder of __RPG and i enabled cheats. press y on the game then x but doesnt work.


----------



## onionrings (May 12, 2010)

ywg! you 're my sa·viour!!


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 12, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I wants it now.... >.> *pout*


----------



## Xenon++ (May 12, 2010)

Please release your source code before updating. You didn't commit even 1.06 source.


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2010)

Xenon++ said:
			
		

> Please release your source code before updating. You didn't commit even 1.06 source.


Unfortunately I think you're in the minority with that request. ^^;  Most people would rather have a working product sooner than access to it's source.

IIRC YWG's not under any obligation to release it because the source he based this off isn't under a "share alike" license.

EDIT: Wow, typo.


----------



## Another World (May 12, 2010)

Karmatic said:
			
		

> so this firmware can boot all DS games? replace YSMenu?



have a nice nap mr. ripvanwinkle?

-another world


----------



## Xenon++ (May 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Xenon++ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say WoodR* is based on gelu the elf's GPLed version.


----------



## thegreatace (May 12, 2010)

what exactly does the new wood do for r4 that it hadn't before?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

thegreatace said:
			
		

> what exactly does the new wood do for r4 that it hadn't before?


Isn't that what the changelog is for in the first place o.0?


----------



## thegreatace (May 12, 2010)

yea sorry :


----------



## joybeba6679 (May 12, 2010)

Ok, Alice in wonderland (US) gets broken in this one, everything seems fine till u open the map and go the puzzle pieces section, the game just stays on a black screen and you have to hard reset (soft reset didnt seem to work). Original black R4.

So I went back to 1.05 and its ok again.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 12, 2010)

this is excellent for those who refuse to abandon the failboat that is the R4 these days and get something better. I wish Wood Firmware the best of luck.


----------



## redact (May 12, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> For a guy who's an absolute genius at making firmware for the R4, you'd think he could catch a simple spelling error.


AW likely made the image, not ywg


----------



## DAFAM (May 12, 2010)

YWG & AnotherWorld A Big Thank You!!!!


----------



## Tac 21 (May 12, 2010)

this is greasy.... the R4 still lives on!?

does woods firmwire fix both the sonic games??


----------



## medegen (May 12, 2010)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> does woods firmwire fix both the sonic games??



Yes it does and it fixes all of the recent releases as well including Dementium II.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 12, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All trolling aside? But you trolled again right after you "put it aside". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a professional trolla!


----------



## Exbaddude (May 12, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> Tac 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it great? xD


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 12, 2010)

'dementium ii (usa)' fixed - what else do u need

YWG has learnt well from AKAIO taking their help to bring this out (the first releases were helped by normatt)


----------



## tHciNc (May 12, 2010)

didnt dementium 2 work before, you just had to turn off soft reset ?


----------



## DjoeN (May 12, 2010)

Yes, but now you can run it without turning it off


----------



## waffle1995 (May 12, 2010)

is rts possible (real time save)?
or do u need some special hardware like scds1i, r4 rts, m3i zero, and cyclo ds


----------



## BoxShot (May 12, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> is rts possible (real time save)?
> or do u need some special hardware like scds1i, r4 rts, m3i zero, and cyclo ds


No you can't do RTS.


----------



## redact (May 12, 2010)

epic mod edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## bejiman (May 12, 2010)

What is wood?  Another flashcart?


----------



## Blade4474 (May 12, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> What is wood?  Another flashcart?



Wood R4 is one of the only R4 firmwares that is frequently updated.
It is a port to the original AKAIO firmware and many consider it the best firmware available for the R4.


----------



## BoxShot (May 12, 2010)

Port to the original akaio firmware? No its the (Wood) R.P.G. firmware and it is the best firmware for the R4. (no sdhc clones)


----------



## Cube88 (May 12, 2010)

Finally! I was waiting for it! Thanks!


----------



## Blade4474 (May 12, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Port to the original akaio firmware? No its the (Wood) R.P.G. firmware and it is the best firmware for the R4. (no sdhc clones)



Wood is basically the same as AKAIO firmware.


----------



## bejiman (May 12, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> bejiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Blade4474 (May 12, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> Blade4474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries bro


----------



## BoxShot (May 12, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give or take a bunch of other functions maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes they are both built on the acekard sources anyways.


----------



## Sanderino (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin! You'll keep my R4 alive untill the DSTWO comes out, thanks!!


----------



## sandy180 (May 12, 2010)

can you tell me how to put themes onto my wood r4

i have wood r4 1.07


----------



## pichon64 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not an R4 user (I have a DSi) but a lot of friends need this. I'm carrier of good news now.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 12, 2010)

sandy180 said:
			
		

> can you tell me how to put themes onto my wood r4
> 
> i have wood r4 1.07


download an acekard theme here http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/title/ak2

make a folder in the _ui folder(any name of the theme you want)
then extract all those files i that folder.

if you want a calendar, put the files, clock numbers, clock colon, year numbers, and day numbers in a folder named "calendar"

hope I helped


----------



## redact (May 12, 2010)

Cube88 said:
			
		

> *Finally! I was waiting for it!* Thanks!


you're really complaining that the most frequently updated firmware for ds was too long of a wait for you?
:|


----------



## pitman (May 12, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> metroid4life14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be continuing using 1.05 until it will support patched ROM.


----------



## Another World (May 12, 2010)

Wood r4 and Wood R.P.G. *will never support patched ROMs*. that doesn't mean that translation patches won't work, and it also does not mean that AP patches will not work. it simply means they are not supported, so if a patched rom corrupts your msd card you can not blame the development team. it also means the development team will not hack the firmware so that your patched roms will load, work, and function as you assume they should. keeping 5,000 nds roms working is enough work, they don't need to stop and update the firmware for every hack that is released. just look at what hacking has done to the cowering's goodtools, bloated and unorganized. imagine that in a firmware.....

-another world


----------



## Cube88 (May 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Cube88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I express a personal opinion or it's against the rules? I've never bothered anyone about the release of a firmware update, so what's your problem?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

Cube88 said:
			
		

> Can I express a personal opinion or it's against the rules? I've never bothered anyone about the release of a firmware update, so what's your problem?


Lol its called being light-hearted. He isn't after you or anything (or is he o.0?).


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (May 12, 2010)

I wasn't really expecting all these sexy DIY fixes. Up until now, I avoided the music maker, fearing my entire .sav would become corrupted, but no longer. So far, all is working well on my little $3 R4 . Thanks Goblin.


----------



## DarkMind (May 12, 2010)

thanks a LOT m8 !!!


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (May 12, 2010)

I am wondering how to use the savelist.bin from the latest AKAiO Release in Wood ?
Where do I have to put the file in ?

And how can I detect which EZ 3in1 I've got ?
EZ 3in1+ or EZ 3in1 ?


----------



## VLinh (May 12, 2010)

Man YWG, YOU GODLIKE!!! Thanks!


----------



## azotyp (May 12, 2010)

Im so happy that someone still is thinking about my acekard rpg


----------



## DjFIL (May 12, 2010)

Since the M3 Simply was very similar to the R4... any chance we could get Wood working on an M3 Simply?


----------



## Schicksalsheld (May 12, 2010)

It works already...


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (May 12, 2010)

Thank you YWG!
Dementium 2 works fine with soft reset on right now.


----------



## DjFIL (May 12, 2010)

Oh wow... it does work out of the box on the M3 Simply.  This is awesome.  Finally a firmware that has updates for the M3 and works easily.  Yay!  Thanks Wood!


----------



## raylgo (May 12, 2010)

Awesome... Yellow Wood Goblin is godly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, has anyone had The World Ends With You work after the second day? =c This and Infinite Space gives me black screens...


----------



## Cafezinho (May 12, 2010)

raylgo said:
			
		

> Awesome... Yellow Wood Goblin is godly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## keubibo (May 12, 2010)

Awesome :X


----------



## Another World (May 12, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> And how can I detect which EZ 3in1 I've got ?
> EZ 3in1+ or EZ 3in1 ?



use gba exploader, it will say at the top which 3in1 you have (3in1, 3in1new, 3in1+


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 12, 2010)

raylgo said:
			
		

> Awesome... Yellow Wood Goblin is godly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?? Im in week 3 already and didnt experience a black screen 



Spoiler



EVER


----------



## Rydian (May 12, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'll be continuing using 1.05 until it will support patched ROM.


AFAIK none of the AK/Wood firmwares "support patched ROMs".

IIRC, the firmware detects which game is which by analyzing it, and knowing which protections to disable (at which addresses) and which settings to set and crap like that.  If the game data has been changed, there's a chance the firmware won't recognize it, so it won't apply these fixes and the patched game won't have it's AP disabled or will have it's save file the wrong size or something.

This is how every firmware for (almost) every card works.  Luckily many translation and such patches...
A - Don't touch critical areas of the game or it's ID, and therefore are still detected and modified correctly by the firmware.
B - Patch the AP along with the translation patch.

"Support" doesn't just mean "the firmware runs the game".  If a game patch touches something in the game that it shouldn't, it could trigger more issues than were in the original, and the firmware teams don't want to go around cleaning up after every fucking hack on the planet analyzing them to find the problem and applying specific fixes for just that hack... for 500 hacks ontop of all the original games.


----------



## The Viztard (May 13, 2010)

Anyone notice somewhat slower loading times for games? 

Mine seem to take long for the loading screen to come up and then the game finally load. 

You know how when you play a game and then you turn it off...then turn it back on it loads the games folder, yea it doesn't do that anymore...=[, it goes to the "micro sd, slot 2" menu then I have to choose and go through the whole process again...
anyone have an idea on whats wrong?

Other than that it works fine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2010)

The more recent AKAIO releases have the long loading bar as well, they said it's because more has to be done during the loading process now than before, on account of new AP in more recently-supported games.


----------



## The Viztard (May 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The more recent AKAIO releases have the long loading bar as well, they said it's because more has to be done during the loading process now than before, on account of new AP in more recently-supported games.


ah ok so it's normal for that to occur then...
but how about the whole initial loading back to games folder when you turn on the ds after playing a game and turning it off?
would that be affected too?


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2010)

You're the first I've heard of it.  Try doing a 100% fresh install of wood and see if that fixes it.


----------



## The Viztard (May 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You're the first I've heard of it.  Try doing a 100% fresh install of wood and see if that fixes it.


alright, should I just backup my files to my comp then format then restore?

EDIT: or I meant backup my games files. 
EDIT 2: and there should be a .nds.sav.fix file for WarioWare D.I.Y correct?

woot, it worked! lolz, should of thought of doing that in the first place...


----------



## aphexGIBA (May 13, 2010)

How i make the wood recognize my EZ 3-in-1?
When i go to a .gba select to RAM or NOR nothing happens.


----------



## DjFIL (May 13, 2010)

Again, this is working great for my M3 Simply... thank you.  I do have a question.  M3 Simply had it's save files in .sav.  Will they work without change on Wood?  Will renaming them to .nds.sav work?  Have a few older games I'd love to be able to continue instead of restart.

Thanks.


----------



## raylgo (May 13, 2010)

Simply renaming your .sav files to .nds.sav files will make them work.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 13, 2010)

aphexGIBA said:
			
		

> How i make the wood recognize my EZ 3-in-1?
> When i go to a .gba select to RAM or NOR nothing happens.


If you want, you can press Y to choose NOR or RAM (you already worked that out I think) but that won't boot the game. To boot the game, just highlight it and press A. Or were you already doing that?


----------



## Splutterbug (May 13, 2010)

I was just about to ask the same thing about the 3 in 1, how about the ram expansion?  When I use GBAexploder I only get the two ram options not the rumble / expansion memory options I used to get (trying to get the browser to work, never had any luck yet).  I take it I don't really need to us the exploder tool anymore, but also how do I manage my GBA save files?  A more in depth faq or guide would be really useful.  I've switched back the original firmware for now till I finish a cracked version of might and magic (Wood won't read my save).


----------



## mudassirul (May 13, 2010)

I was wondering at how do i use AR codes on this. i've dwnlded the wood R4 theme of ndsthemes but the calender don't work, any solutions?

yellow wood goblin, you are awesome!


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2010)

NDSThemes tells you what you need to do on every AKAIO theme page right below the preview.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> To make the clock and calendar work properly place these 4 files (clock_colon.bmp, clock_numbers.bmp, day_numbers.bmp, year_numbers.bmp) into a folder named "calendar" within the theme's folder.


----------



## aphexGIBA (May 14, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> aphexGIBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried, nothing happens.=/
When i test the rumble, it's works.
What i need is to use the Wood interface to send games to Nor or Ram, instead of use Exploader.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 14, 2010)

aphexGIBA said:
			
		

> Freudian Lemur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you have an EZ 3 in 1 +? That's not supported by Wood R4.


----------



## sniperdmaa (May 14, 2010)

Thanks You!


----------



## Blade4474 (May 15, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got tonnes of patched roms on my sd card, and I patched them only for the old v1.18 R4 firmware.
So far, 100% of my patched roms are working properly on Wood R4 (v1.07). And as Another World said, they may not be supported however many roms that are patched will still work on either Wood RPG or Wood R4.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 15, 2010)

will this work on my new R4i Gold card?


----------



## Blazikun (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, YWG...

I was using YSMenu fluently before getting WoodR4. 
Then, i experienced very slow gameplay, loading,etc... Cheats not working on some games,and much more errors and corruption than on YSMenu. My Final Fantasy Save was corrupted because of a DIRECT flaw with WoodR4, something which NEVER happened with YSMenu. I am really sorry Another World and YWG, but whilst it looks good, it doesn't really perform well. I will put a bug post on the other bug thread and can only hope that it will become better.

~Pyro


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> Sorry, YWG...
> 
> I was using YSMenu fluently before getting WoodR4.
> Then, i experienced very slow gameplay, loading,etc... Cheats not working on some games,and much more errors and corruption than on YSMenu. My Final Fantasy Save was corrupted because of a DIRECT flaw with WoodR4, something which NEVER happened with YSMenu. I am really sorry Another World and YWG, but whilst it looks good, it doesn't really perform well. I will put a bug post on the other bug thread and can only hope that it will become better.
> ...


Its sounds more like something is wrong with your card xD...


----------



## jefffisher (May 16, 2010)

my firmware keeps corrupting it works once then after that the next time i turn it on the top screen is green and there is nothing in the bottom screen besides the actual game icons, has anyone else had the problem or know how to fix it.
i can put fresh wood files on the memory card and it works one time again after that next time i turn it on it happens again.
it's definitely not my sd card as that has been working fine on acekard 2i just fine.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Maybe it's a skin problem? >: I dunno. When I placed the skins wrong (a folder within a folder), something like that happened to me. I think.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> my firmware keeps corrupting it works once then after that the next time i turn it on the top screen is green and there is nothing in the bottom screen besides the actual game icons, has anyone else had the problem or know how to fix it.
> i can put fresh wood files on the memory card and it works one time again after that next time i turn it on it happens again.
> it's definitely not my sd card as that has been working fine on acekard 2i just fine.


ITS A THEME PROBLEM
happened to me after I forgot to edit the globalsettings.
make sure that this  uiName =*GBATemp_Exclusive* has a theme you have in your sd card or else it will be blue or green


----------



## jefffisher (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the help will change the theme now, i assumed the default would work guess not.


----------



## GH0ST (May 19, 2010)

Wood RPG 1.07 works just fine. *Thanks*

Pyrosurfer i guess you should try a chkdsk /f or testdisk to check if your card is not corrupted.


----------



## Orel (May 19, 2010)

Wow man the updates are so fast XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Wow man the updates are so fast XD


Yeah and we really need to be grateful to yellow wood goblin
he shouldnt actually be needing to do wood r4. but he's generous enough. 2 thumbs up to that


----------



## Orel (May 19, 2010)

Yea thanks alot.
*R4 Wood user*


----------



## Blazikun (May 19, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Wood RPG 1.07 works just fine. *Thanks*
> 
> Pyrosurfer i guess you should try a chkdsk /f or testdisk to check if your card is not corrupted.


no, my card is fine, and my r4 is in perfect non-cloned, genuine condition.
everything's fine, and im much happier with my YSMenu


----------



## denpanosekai (May 20, 2010)

Can I just update from 1.05 to 1.07 directly, or do I have to do something special?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

denpanosekai said:
			
		

> Can I just update from 1.05 to 1.07 directly, or do I have to do something special?


just overwrite the .dat file and the dldi.


----------



## janus3 (May 21, 2010)

i'm loading the rpg file and the ds menu file and when i load it, all i get is a blue screen, for teh back ground.  any ideas why?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 21, 2010)

It might be because of the skin. Just change the skin folder used in the globalsettings.ini to one of the other two and try it.


----------



## janus3 (May 21, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> It might be because of the skin. Just change the skin folder used in the globalsettings.ini to one of the other two and try it.



before i loaded i deleted the gbatemp exclusive made skin and i guess it's set to open on that one.  so i just loaded my r4 without deleting it, switched to another, then went back to delete it.  it's working now, thanks.

another beginner question. is there a way to put things like mp3's, videos or even older rom type things like nesticle, znes etc.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 21, 2010)

Those require other homebrew. Usually people use Moonshell2 or Moonshell for their media needs and then for the older games, you need to find an emulator and hope that the game is on the compatibility list as fully working (otherwise just go through a lot of testing and figure it out for yourself if it works or not). There should be a thread somewhere with most if not all of the emulators for the DS (can't remember where it is exactly at the moment).

-edit-
Also, try not to double post and use the edit button as much as possible. (The only time one really needs to double post is when something really important has come up and the thread has fallen back a fair bit from the top of the board)


----------



## janus3 (May 22, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Those require other homebrew. Usually people use Moonshell2 or Moonshell for their media needs and then for the older games, you need to find an emulator and hope that the game is on the compatibility list as fully working (otherwise just go through a lot of testing and figure it out for yourself if it works or not). There should be a thread somewhere with most if not all of the emulators for the DS (can't remember where it is exactly at the moment).
> 
> -edit-
> Also, try not to double post and use the edit button as much as possible. (The only time one really needs to double post is when something really important has come up and the thread has fallen back a fair bit from the top of the board)



thanks for the answer and sorry for the double post.  not completely certain of forum etiquette.  trying my best not to be an annoying n00b.


----------



## Inunah (May 23, 2010)

Damnit, I keep clicking download in the hopes it changes to 1.08.


----------



## basher11 (May 24, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Damnit, I keep clicking download in the hopes it changes to 1.08.



genius, it would be in the front page


----------



## wimu (May 26, 2010)

Using this version can i transfer my game from animal crossing to the Wii? Also in pokemon battle revolution? Cuz i heard it can connect to the Wii


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 26, 2010)

wimu said:
			
		

> Using this version can i transfer my game from animal crossing to the Wii? Also in pokemon battle revolution? Cuz i heard it can connect to the Wii



Animal Crossing no, PBR yes.
Animal Crossing uses DS Download play to send your data. It detects if WW is inserted. If not, well it won't do anything.


----------



## wimu (May 26, 2010)

Thanx for the answer. Here is an issue i have; I play fine for a while but then the both screen turn white, Is it some kind of protection of wood to detect if my card is a real R4? Cuz i can hear the game running, or any other reason. Also playing with any retail cartirdge nothing happened.


----------

